# The Avatar Request Thread



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Line up for avatars:
*1. Kameleon, Fedor Emelianenko avatar- Completed*
*2. rana, Rich Franklin avatar- Completed*
*3. Ironman, Josh Barnett avatar*

We are trying to increase the avatar size but once it is increased and Kameleon is able to upload his avatar I made for him I will start making more avatars for people. But right now you are welcome to request any avatar of any fighter you want from me. I even have old school fighters like Kimo, Royce, Tank, Frank Shamrock, Pat Miletich, Bas, I have any MMA fighter from PRIDE, K1, and UFC. Just request and I'll edit the line and put you in line and post your avatars in this thread. Be sure to pick it up and add rep. It might not work when you try to upload it but adminmma is fixing the problem.


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

Rush said:


> Line up for avatars:
> 1. Kameleon, Fedor Emelianenko avatar
> 2. rana, Rich Franklin avatar
> 
> We are trying to increase the avatar size but once it is increased and Kameleon is able to upload his avatar I made for him I will start making more avatars for people. But right now you are welcome to request any avatar of any fighter you want from me. I even have old school fighters like Kimo, Royce, Tank, Frank Shamrock, Pat Miletich, Bas, I have any MMA fighter from PRIDE, K1, and UFC. Just request and I'll edit the line and put you in line and post your avatars in this thread. Be sure to pick it up and add rep. It might not work when you try to upload it but adminmma is fixing the problem.


yay i'm second woo, thanx rush


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> Line up for avatars:
> 1. Kameleon, Fedor Emelianenko avatar
> 2. rana, Rich Franklin avatar
> 
> We are trying to increase the avatar size but once it is increased and Kameleon is able to upload his avatar I made for him I will start making more avatars for people. But right now you are welcome to request any avatar of any fighter you want from me. I even have old school fighters like Kimo, Royce, Tank, Frank Shamrock, Pat Miletich, Bas, I have any MMA fighter from PRIDE, K1, and UFC. Just request and I'll edit the line and put you in line and post your avatars in this thread. Be sure to pick it up and add rep. It might not work when you try to upload it but adminmma is fixing the problem.


Hey if you made that avatar thing yourself its not bad I like it. I bet it would look better larger fonts a bit hard to read but it looks good..


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, Kameleons avatar should work now since rdlviper fixed the avatar size and upload problem so your next rana. I'll make a new thread entitled "rana: avatar".


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

heehee thanx!


----------



## TheOaf66 (Jun 30, 2006)

can I make a request for a Matt Hughes avatar please...thanx


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Tito ortiz av plz ?


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry guys but rush has left, for a while, you can share mine if u want?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

What about mine. I have a small video i need to convert.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I want a bruce lee Avatar.. preferable him doing one of his kicks...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm back now guys. I don't know, I have Bruce Lee but it might look far more crappy than the mixed martial arts fighters I have made. But I'll try, Don.


----------



## TheOaf66 (Jun 30, 2006)

did my request get skipped over???


----------



## ty15 (Jul 14, 2006)

Arlovski after he beats Sylvia at UFC 51


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

can someone make a GIF of a cro cop headkick for me? or a wanderlei KO?

ill donate u some points if it matters lol...

thanx


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

would a randy spanking tito avatar be do-able? Or maybe just the ass-punch.

Tell you what, I bet on shamrock, and when he wins you can have my points.

thanks


----------



## JRdaKANG (Oct 8, 2006)

i've sent this in a few time on different sites but never got a hit back. Frank shamrock slamming Igor and punching him on the nose.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

A normal size gif for my sig of Tito ground and pounding someone with blood if possible.


----------

